# MINI USA announced pricing on its all-new 2016 Clubman



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

MINI USA announced pricing on its all-new 2016 MINI Clubman with a Manufacturer***8217;s Suggested Retail Price (MSRP) of $24,100 for the Cooper model. The most spacious and versatile MINI every built, the new MINI Clubman is the first MINI to enter the compact premium segment. It is both longer and wider than previous MINI models and offers premium quality and craftsmanship in every detail for under $25,000. The Cooper S variant will start at $27,650. All prices exclude the $850 Destination & Handling fee.

***8220;The premium quality and value of the new MINI Clubman will set the standard for the premium compact segment going forward,***8221; said Patrick McKenna, Department Head, Product Planning & Events, MINI USA. ***8220;MINI defined the premium small car segment with the relaunch of the Hardtop back in 2002 and the new Clubman will help us redefine the notion of "premium" with nearly bespoke levels of customization."

Like every MINI model in the product line up, all options are available a la carte, as well as in bundled packages. This means customers can decide to pay for only what they select and are not forced into more expensive packages that include equipment they don***8217;t want or need. The new MINI Clubman also features a number of special upholsteries that have been developed specifically for the vehicle, including a smooth-grained Indigo blue-dyed leather with diamond-stitching in the pattern of classic English Chesterfield sofas, and a rich Burgundy leather with environmentally friendly Dinamica trim.

While the new MINI Clubman is longer and wider than any other MINI model, the newest member of the MINI family endured extensive testing on the Nürburgring in Germany, the Circuit of Miramas in France and the Millbrook Proving Ground in the UK, as well as the legendary roads of Wales. This testing was conducted to ensure that the new MINI Clubman maintained the legendary ***8220;fun to drive***8221; handling that enthusiasts expect on the road.

The new MINI Clubman will be powered by BMW Group-developed three- and four-cylinder MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology engines, and like all MINI models and trims, will come standard with an efficient six-speed manual transmission. Meanwhile, the Cooper S variant will offer an optional 8-speed automatic or 8-speed sport automatic transmission with paddle shifters. This high tech and efficient sporty transmission is not only a first for MINI, but also a rarity in the segment.

The new MINI Clubman also comes with an array of standard equipment, including:

*Cooper:*

Six-speed manual transmission with rev-matching function
MINI Connected infotainment system with 6.5-inch high-resolution display, third-party app support, Bluetooth audio streaming, and voice control
Leather-wrapped three-spoke multifunction steering wheel and gearshift lever
Dual-zone automatic climate control
Rain-sensing windshield wipers
Keyless ignition
12-color ambient interior lighting
60/40 split-folding rear seats
16***8221; forged alloy wheels in ***8220;Loop Spoke***8221; design
Carbon Black leatherette upholstery
MINI Driving modes with Green, Mid, and Sport settings
Automatic headlights
*Cooper S:*

Six-speed manual transmission with rev-matching function
MINI Connected infotainment system with 6.5-inch high-resolution display, third-party app support, Bluetooth audio streaming, and voice control
Sport seats with increased bolstering
17***8221; forged alloy wheels in silver ***8220;Vent Spoke***8221; design or black ***8220;Net Spoke***8221; design
Leather-wrapped three-spoke multifunction steering wheel and gearshift lever
MINI Driving modes with Green, Mid, and Sport settings
Dual-zone automatic climate control
Automatic headlights
Rain-sensing windshield wipers
Halogen fog lights
Keyless ignition
12-color ambient interior lighting
60/40 split-folding rear seats
Chrome-tipped dual exhaust outlets
Cooper S front fascia with hexagonal grille mesh, chrome surround, additional brake ventilation ducts
Carbon Black leatherette upholstery
In addition to the standard equipment and a la carte options, several packages are available, including:

*Sport Package - Cooper*
17***8221; alloy wheels in silver Vent Spoke design or black Net Spoke design
LED Headlights and taillights
Sport seats with leatherette upholstery
Dynamic Damper Control adjustable suspension

*Sport Package - Cooper S*
18***8221; alloy wheels in silver or black Star Spoke design
LED Headlights, taillights, and fog lights
Dynamic Damper Control adjustable suspension

*Premium Package*
Dual-pane panoramic sunroof
12-speaker, 410-watt harman/kardon audio system
Comfort Access keyless entry with hands-free Easy Opener for split rear doors.

*Technology Package*
8.8-inch high-resolution widescreen display
Turn-by-turn navigation with real time-traffic information
MINI Connected XL with support for Journey Mate companion app and the full MINI Connected app portfolio
Rear-view camera and rear parking sensors

The Clubman will go on sale in January 2016 at MINI dealers across the US. If you are looking to build or pre-order a new MINI Clubman, you can use the configurator now available *here *or visit your local MINI dealer.


----------

